# إزالة عسر الماء باستخدام الصودا والجير



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (21 يناير 2013)

كما هو واضح من العنوان أحببت أن أضع بين أيديكم ورقة pdf تتحدث عن العسر وكيفية إزالته وهي باللغة الانجليزية
ومع الورقة ورقة اكسل من تصميمي تحسب لك الكميات المطلوب تجريعها لإزالة العسر بعد ادخال بعض المتطلبات عن المياه الخام لديك وكذلك كمية المياه المنتجة والعسر المطلوب بالمياه المنتجة

ولا أسألكم سوى الدعاء

للتحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?dn06e0bwijddjej​


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

للتحميل
water softening.rar


----------



## محمود كمياء (24 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (24 يناير 2013)

أشكرك أخي محمود على المرور وعلى الرد


----------



## yousefegyp (26 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ربنا يباركلك


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## aral (6 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا على مشاركتك الورقة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (16 أغسطس 2018)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

